# New Free Anthro Comic now Online



## Pimlico (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey,

I got a scanner recently and spent the holidays digitizing a lot of the old animal comics I used to write and draw when I was younger.

Everyone is welcome to check it out at: http://www.igs.net/~awhp/secrethistory.pdf

It's a big file (70mg). It took about 5 minutes to load in my browser.

The older stuff is pretty lame, but the later stuff isn't half-bad.


----------

